# What lens is used for this portrait? Please??



## Let-there-be-light (Jul 12, 2015)

What do you think? I really love the blur on some part of the face... 

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

Hard to say as that looked like only part of the whole image, but I would guess short tele using a large aperture.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 12, 2015)

My best guess would be a camera lens.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 13, 2015)

To the op.  Your question is like looking at tire tracks in the sand and asking what vehicle made them.  It's really not answerable.


----------

